# Resawing through nails



## cfullen (Apr 9, 2012)

I took on a project with a large pile of reclaimed lumber with tons if nails. We are de-nailing as best as we can but we are hitting some nails. I am using a Laguna resaw king blade. It seems to be doing ok with the nails. Is this the best blade to use?


----------



## cfullen (Apr 9, 2012)

Resaw king down! I have ordered some bi-metal blades from laguna. This is what they recommended.


----------

